# Anyone on an XXL Optimum?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Looking at one of these frames in xxl and was hoping for some feedback.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm in the same boat you are. Never see these around in an XXL, not even the regular 585 that often appears in that size. I'd like to try one if I could find one. Curious how it would ride compared to my 59cm 481SL. Both have the HSC5 fork, so perhaps the difference would be pretty subtle.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks vt*

yeah i want to know if that is the right size frame for me I have long inseam and short torso and the seat tube and top tube number look like they would work for me.


----------

